# Toshiba Satellite L550-11K oder Samsung E272 Aura P8700 Exus



## faelltnichtsein (15. September 2009)

Hi,

bin im Moment auf der Suche nach einem guten Laptop der auch für ein paar Spielchen herhalten muss und bin bei meiner "Recherge" auf die 2, oben genannten, Laptops gestoßen...

ansich tendiere ich eher zu dem Samsung E272, da es darüber bereits Tests wie auch Meinungen gibt z.B.

Tests - Samsung R720 / E272 - Großer Bruder des R522 mit Power-CPU auf notebookjournal.de

in denen es ansich sehr gut abgeschnitten hat ( auch was lüfterlautstärke betrifft etc. )
nur kostet es eben 140.- mehr.... daher meine frage ob wer schon erfahrungen mit dem  Toshiba L550- 11k gemacht hat bzw. mit der Marke anisch evt schlechte erfahrungen geamcht hat...

gruß 

paul


----------



## SLIKX (15. September 2009)

Ich würd das Toshiba nehmen das ist billiger und sieht edler aus uns der einzge unterschied ist das das Samsung  500GB hat.


----------



## Herbboy (15. September 2009)

ja, das samsung würd ich nur nehmen, wenn es dir wirklich deutlich besser gefällt (design is geschmackssache, ICH finde das einheitliche schwarz beim samsung ja edler ^^ ) und/oder dir die positiven features aus dem test sehr wichtig sind und du kein "risiko" eingehen willst, weil du nicht weißt, wie das beim toshiba aussieht. stärker is das samsung ja nicht, das wäre die >100€ mehrpreis nicht wert.


----------



## 1821984 (15. September 2009)

Also ich habe seit ein paar Tagen ein Toshiba Satellite L550 11Buchstabe keine Ahnung.

Aber bis jetzt bin ich zufreiden. Nur die Auflösung, da muss man sich erst dran gewöhnen.
Ich hab ein 15,6 Zoll mit 1366x768Pixel. Bei spielen muss man sich kurz umstellen und die neuen Auflösungen ausprobieren aber sonst kann ich sagen, dass die tastatur sehr gut ist. Auf dauer wird sich noch zeigen.
Beim ersten start konnte ich wählen zwischen Vista 32 und 64Bit Version. Was bei einen max. Arbeitsspeicher von 8GB (möglich auf zwei Module) sinnvoll ist. Keine CD-Version dabei.
Die Gamingleistung der HD4650 mit 1GB GDDR3 finde ich sehr gut. Die Qulitätsanmuttung ist auch gut nur die Steckplätzt von USB usw. gehen noch recht schwer aber ich denke, dass wird sich im laufe der zeit legen. 
Schön leise ist er auch. In 2D hört man in garnicht. Er könnte auch aus sein. Nur bei games wird er recht laut aber noch nicht störend. Hab meistens so wie so Kopfhörer auf.


----------



## SLIKX (15. September 2009)

es wäre nett von dir wenn du mal ein Foto von der Tastatur und dem "Deckel" machst
und welche Spiele zoggste mit dem Toshi?


----------



## 1821984 (15. September 2009)

Das sieht genauso aus, wie das in deinem anderen Thread nur halt 15,6 Zoll.

Spiel haben damit z.B Stalker Clear sky in DX10 auf mittel einstellungen gute 30 bis 40 Fps. Bioshock begrenzt bei 60Fps. Stalker SoC lüft auf max mit 50 Fps rum. C&C3 ist bei 30FPS begrenzt. Aber bis jetzt läuft alles sehr gut. Auch wenns der Treiber von April ist. Da sollte sich aber nciht soviel tun. Aber das wichtigste ist, dass überhauptkeine Nachladeruckler zu merken sind. Gott sei dank für 1GB speicher GDDR3


----------



## SLIKX (15. September 2009)

ne ich meine ob da auch solche Streifen sind


----------



## 1821984 (15. September 2009)

Ja das ist halt das finish von Toshiba. Ist auch innen bloß halt in Silber gehalten!


----------



## SLIKX (15. September 2009)

achso und wie ist die Tastatur so?


----------



## 1821984 (15. September 2009)

Hat nen guten anschlag. Die Einzigste Taste, die etwas kleiner ist, ist die Return-Taste. Ob das bei dem 17 Zoll auch so ist, weis ich nicht. 
Jedenfalls gibt die tastatur kaum nach und man kann sehr gut drauf schreiben. das Touchpad ist cool gelöst. Hebt sich nicht von der Oberflache ab oder hat nen rand oder so. Man merkt sie nur, weil sie leicht angeraut ist. Bis jetzt hat es beim Zocken noch nicht gestört. Sieht aber schick aus.
Macht auf jeden nen soliden eindruck und ich denke, sie wird auf Dauer auch halten. Damit meine ich auch das schreiben, nicht die W/A/S/D Tasten dauerhaft drücken


----------



## faelltnichtsein (16. September 2009)

danke für deinen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht  18...84 ^^

dachte ansich das ich jetzt einfach das Samsung nehme, aber werd die Entscheidung wohl nochmal überdenken müssen :/ 
wie ichs hasse wenn man sich nicht entscheiden kann -.- 

neben den 2 Modellen geistern bei mir auch immer noch die leistungstärkeren Modelle von msi und Asus im Kopf herum....


----------



## Sschraube (20. Oktober 2009)

An deiner Stelle würde ich bei Toshiba u Samsung bleiben.

Bin eigendlich in einer ähnlichen Situation, wie du.
MSI würde ich aufjedenfall ausschließen. (Mein Kollege meinte, das die Teile echt sehr anfällig für Probleme sind -> aufkeinenfall nehmen.)
Hab eigendlich ein Asus notebook, aber da ich für die Arbeit // Privat nen größeren Monitor haben wollte, werde ich es gegen ein 16" oder 17" Notebook tauschen. Zudem nervt mich beim Asus Teil, der durchgehende Lüfter. Wenn man musik hört etc. geht das ja noch, aber bei schlafen, könnte ich nicht (außer im Suff  )

Hatte erst an so eins gedacht: 
Toshiba Satellite A500-13W , bis ich gehört hab, dass auch nen nervigen Lüfter hat... Zudem das Display ******* sei...Kontrast und so auch^^

Mich würde aber noch interessieren, wie laut der Lüfter beim Toshiba Satellite L550-11K ist?!
Im Office bereich ruhig? lautlos?
Das Toshiba hat für mich irgendwie, den höreren Stellenwert, im gegensatz zum Samsung, aber ne alternative ists aufjedenfall. (Das Notebbok hat aber auch nachteile... kp. obs nen perfektes Notebook gibt  )

Ich hatte dieses Samsung als noch als Favorit 

Samsung R620-Aura P8700 Sanija

 Prozessor
    Intel Core 2 Duo P8700 (2,53 GHz)
     Arbeitsspeicher
    4096 MB, DDR2-800
     Grafikchip
    ATI Mobility Radeon HD4650, 1024 MB 
     Display
    16 Zoll, 1366 x 768, Glare
     Festplatte
    Seagate Momentus 5400.6; 500 GB
     optisches Laufwerk
    TSST TS-L633B (DVD-Brenner, unterstützte Medientypen: DVD+R/+RW/+R DL/-R/-RW/-R DL/-RAM/CD-R/-RW, Tempo: 8-/8-/6-/8-/6-/6-/5-/24-/24fach)
     Fingerprint-Scanner
    nein
     Betriebssystem
    Windows Vista Home Premium SP1
*Kommunikation*
        Modem
    nein
     Ethernet
    1x (1x links)
     10/100 Mbit/s
    nein
     10/100/1000 Mbit/s
    ja
     WLAN
    802.11g
     Bluetooth
    nein
*Schnittstellen Peripherie*
    3x USB (2x rechts, 1x links), 1x Expresscard (1x links, 54), 1x Kartenleser (1x vorne, SD), 1x e-SATA/USB (1x links)
*Schnittstellen Video*
    1x VGA (1x links), 1x HDMI (1x links), 1x Webcam
*Schnittstellen Audio*
        Mikrofon
    ja
     Kopfhörer
    ja
     Line-In
    nein
     S/P-Dif out
    kombiniert


----------



## Carvahall (21. Oktober 2009)

Kannst ja auch mal meinen Testbericht lesen weils e270/e272 fast genau gleich als das r522.


----------

